# Respirator Cleaning???



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

This might sound like a strange question, but I'm interested in what you guys do to keep your respirators half way clean and sterile. A while ago I got some of those alcohol prep pad wipes like they use in the hospital. It actualy works pretty good. But recently the rubber on the face peice seems to be bleeding (for lack of a better term), it kinda sticky almost like the oil in the rubber is seeping out. I don't know if it is associated with the alcohol or if this just happens with age. Anyways interested in your feedback


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

When mine gets kind of icky or unsteril as you put it I buy a new one.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I use something similar to this. You've got to clean them regularly or they get funky fast.

http://www.coopersafety.com/product/3m-respirator-cleaning-wipes-1631.aspx


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

just break em apart every once in a while and let em soak in dishsoap. < make sure to get a good scent, fruity is the best  cause you will be smelling it for ever afterward. The silicone on the 3M masks don't allow the paint to really stay on it for long. 

As far as keeping it, I hang it up to dry after use and then throw it in a 1 gallon ziplock. If you put it in the ziplock before.... watch out :no:


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Try the dishwasher.


----------



## DarthPainter (Jul 26, 2009)

I just dunk them in a highly diluted bleach/water solution and then rinse em off. If they're older than 6 months old I just pitch them. The material starts to break down and they don't fit as well, and it's worth the 50 bucks to get a new one.

Also, how many of you guys grease your face to help seal the mask?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DarthPainter said:


> I just dunk them in a highly diluted bleach/water solution and then rinse em off. If they're older than 6 months old I just pitch them. The material starts to break down and they don't fit as well, and it's worth the 50 bucks to get a new one.
> 
> Also, how many of you guys grease your face to help seal the mask?


I used to when I sprayed a lot of oil these days i don't even bother.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

Baby wipes cost a couple bucks and come in handy ,and keeps em fresh and clean like a baby.store clean respirator in zip lock bag.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I wipe 'em out and go.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

SDpaint said:


> But recently the rubber on the face peice seems to be bleeding (for lack of a better term), it kinda sticky almost like the oil in the rubber is seeping out. I don't know if it is associated with the alcohol or if this just happens with age. Anyways interested in your feedback


It's time for a new mask. Rubber breaks down and your health is at risk.

As for the association of alcohol and age, they will both break you down.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I always thought that harsh chemicals like bleach and alcohol would help degrade the rubber.

anyway, FYI, I have scanned the instructional maintenance section of an Eastern half mask cartridge respirator. Most respirators will have instructions that include how to clean and store.


----------

